# ICD 9 code Cancer glossotonsilalar sulcus



## JTE79 (Jun 18, 2015)

Patient diagnosed with cancer originating in the left glossotonsillar sulcus, with extension into the tongue base and into the left valleculla inferiorly and into the left palatine tonsil laterally.  
Code 146.8?   
Thanks


----------



## rhondatalley (Jun 19, 2015)

*Glossotonsilar sulcus cancer*

I agree with your code.  Researching the glossotonsilar sulcus, it is the space between the palatine and lingual tonsil at the base of the palatine.


----------

